# A modernist Trend who greater Scelsi or Hosokawa, italy vs japan?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love both but heard Giacinto Scelsi a bit more, so im more into him ,than i recently started to get into Hosokawa more seriously, whit headphone i enjoy it more since i dont lose sounds ,notes, subtil
color spectrum.

For now i vote for Scelsii but i may dig Hosokawa more in a near future who know?

Let talk about the reason of this verdict, well Scelsi for now seem more appealing maybe more easy to get into, while hosokawa is more difficult, but difficulty ain't a barrier when music is this great.
Scelsi is darker but Hosokawa seem to have a wider range of dynamics.

:tiphat:


----------

